# Droid Razr Wallpapers 1080x960



## lintroller

http://imgur.com/a

 - 225 images. Mostly photo realistic images



http://imgur.com/a

 - 107 images. Mostly minimalistic images.



http://imgur.com/a

 - 150 images. Interesting images I've found in the last few months.



http://imgur.com/a

 - 42 images. Another batch of simply random images. I've given myself space to expand if I find enough images worth sharing.

Here's an Imgur album that's constantly growing that have been scaled the Droid Razr resolution of 1080 x 960. I figured maybe a few of you would at least like to take a peek.

If you've got any images you would like scaled for the Razr, feel free to post or PM me.

Thanks,

Lintroller


----------



## countryfolk07

Thanks for this! I hope it continues to grow. 

Sent from my RAZR MAXX!


----------



## bryannh

awesome, thanks for this!


----------



## tyrthas

That's awesome! I may have to snatch a couple of those. And contribute a few if i can find them.

Sent from my GUMMY RAZR


----------



## Swiftmazda

Loving the pictures so far!

Sent from my DROIDRAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Why am I having so much trouble grabbing any of the walls on that site? How do we download them all or even a few?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## lintroller

mikeymaxima14 said:


> Why am I having so much trouble grabbing any of the walls on that site? How do we download them all or even a few?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I download them using my laptop and then send them to my phone via Airdroid. I'm unsure about how to grab the images directly from your phone, but I'll try to figure out the best way to make that happen.


----------



## EDiddy406

Try using Chrome to Phone, works for me.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Awesome pics!!

Thank you!
Chief


----------



## lintroller

Shameless bump to mention that I've added 107 minimalistic wallpapers.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## hunterh116

These are beautiful! Thank you for sharing

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg

lintroller said:


> I download them using my laptop and then send them to my phone via Airdroid. I'm unsure about how to grab the images directly from your phone, but I'll try to figure out the best way to make that happen.


I think hes asking how to download them with his laptop. all the options i see are 'save as...' which gives me a nice html version of the page with the picture in it but i don't really want that...
thanks for the post/compilation. awesome art.

edit: oh. i seem to have found the 'download full resolution' button. so....yeah. i guess i can call myself a retard now lol....thanks again for the post


----------



## Jonstal

Wow awesome wallpapers! Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## lintroller

Another shamless bump to point out I've added nearly 200 more wallpapers to the collection.

New albums:



http://imgur.com/a

 150 images



http://imgur.com/a

 42 images


----------

